# 70 GTO starter troubles



## 70GTOConv (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello everyone, I need some help. I have a 70 GTO and have had multiple problems with the starter. The wire from the battery to the starter is apparently overheating and the heat is causing resistance to the starter. So, it starts up fine at first, but once driven for a while, it wont start again until it cools back down. I have replaced the starter, installed a heat shield and thermal wrapped the starter wire. Thought I had it licked until yesterday and it is doing the same thing again. Was wondering if anyone had any advice/idea on a way to permanently fix this problem. Any help would be appreciated. :willy:


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

I recently had the same problem with one of my "toys". It drove me crazy but I found it was a defective solenoid. It would not start when it was hot most of the time. It would start when it was hot if I jumped it at the starter. Replaced the solenoid after getting stuck too many times and no problems since. :seeya:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have the same problem with a 67. Haven't replaced the solenoid yet, but I did upgrade the wire from the starter to the battery using a heavier gauge and it has helped. Most people don't use a heavy enough wire so you don't get enough juice flowin'. It will start when hot if I fully engage the clutch.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

:agree 
In most cases, it's due from too much resistance in the battery cables/wire to the starter. I have solved this problem on several occasions by buying the Heavy Duty battery cables (both positive and negative) from NAPA. These cables are either "0" or "00" size instead of the stock 1- or 2-gauge. This makes a huge difference when hot-starting the car.


----------



## billy177 (Mar 6, 2005)

did you try jumping the solinoid?


----------

